

Twitter's new home page: Finally, Twitter understands what it is. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/28/twitters-finally-explains-itself/

======
vannevar
Twitter is email with three technically trivial but socially significant
differences:

\- messages are public by default (every account is a mailing list)

\- all messages go through a single server (Twitter can mine all the messages
for interesting data)

\- messages have no body, only a 140 char 'title' (no pressure on users to
think of something worthwhile to say)

